# alf and albino alf



## hbwrestler (Mar 16, 2005)

Alright wierd question. Can an albino african clawed frog and a regular african clawed frog mate? just wondering

~Jake~


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yes, albino is not a different species.

on a side note, frogs are vertibrates.


----------



## hbwrestler (Mar 16, 2005)

Alright i just wanted to know. On sunday i bought an albino acf and a regular one. There babies and i wanted to know if they could mate. Thank You!


----------

